# MSN connecté à un autre endroit



## Fofolla (30 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros problème, j'essaye de me connecter sur msn messenger ou amsn mais impossible d'y accéder car on me dit que je suis connectée à un autre endroit et pourtant je n'ai qu'un seul ordinateur.

J'ai essayé de télécharger d'autres versions semblables au msn, comme mercury ou adium mais je ne trouve pas les bonnes versions compatibles pour mon mac book pro, OS X version 10.4.11

Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il le même problème de la connection à un autre endroit?

J'aimerai résoudre ce problème qui m'ennuie beaucoup et en plus j'ai toujours accès à ma boite mail donc je ne pense pas que ce soit un hackeur?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)

Fofolla a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un gros problème, j'essaye de me connecter sur msn messenger ou amsn mais impossible d'y accéder car on me dit que je suis connectée à un autre endroit et pourtant je n'ai qu'un seul ordinateur.



Salut,

Il faut aller sur hotmail par ton navigateur, et y déconnecter Messenger.
Cela arrive quand on relève ses courriels et qu'on active Messenger depuis là ...

Le hacker c'est toi même dans ce cas


----------



## Fofolla (30 Janvier 2011)

Ah ben oui! Cela fonctionne. C'est tout simplement bête que je n'y ai pas pensé...

Merci beaucoup ASF!


----------



## JustineK (9 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il faut aller sur hotmail par ton navigateur, et y déconnecter Messenger.
> Cela arrive quand on relève ses courriels et qu'on active Messenger depuis là ...
> ...



J'ai la même config que Fofolla, j'ai fait exactement comme ça de déconnecter Messenger à partir d'hotmail. Mais si hotmail est ouvert et que l'interface Msn Messenger se déconnecte (je ne suis pas en zone urbaine et pas très bien desservie...) quand je me reconnecte il persiste à me dire que j'ai une autre session ouverte ailleurs. Alors que je n'ai rien touché depuis la fenêtre d'hotmail. 

Pour que ça reparte je dois déconnecter complètement hotmail, quitter le navigateur, quitter Msn et parfois je dois aller jusqu'à mettre en veille l'ordi 2 minutes.
Ça ne le faisait pas avant. 

J'espère que quelqu'un a une idée sur comment faire pour dire à Messenger Mac de fermer l'autre session lorsque je me connecte et ouvre une autre session d'un autre endroit comme je l'avais pourtant fait à partir d'un PC... Mais peut-être la mise à jour aura fait sauter cette option ?


----------

